
Eight O'Clock Is Relative - duckerude
https://www.jefftk.com/p/eight-oclock-is-relative
======
Jaruzel
You can buy children's clocks that have an analogue hands and a face of a cute
animal. The animals eyes are closed (asleep) until a pre-set time (that the
parent can set) at which point the animals eyes open[1], and the child knows
it's time to get up or go downstairs if they are already awake.

Personally I am a firm believer that children should learn how to read an
analogue clock before you shift them to digital ones.

\--

[1] [https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bunny-Alarm-Clock-Child-Trainer-
Blu...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bunny-Alarm-Clock-Child-Trainer-
Blue/dp/B000KC1U7U)

------
jeffml84
You could get her a wall clock with hands as she learns to tell time in
school. Get her away from the digital format until she gets it and then comes
back.

Cute story.

